
Show HN: This Soundcloud track undistorts itself based on the number of listens - haywirez
https://soundcloud.com/rawfare/pipo
======
savethefuture
This sounds really good (the idea, not the music) not yet at least. When does
it become perfectly clear?

~~~
haywirez
Not sure exactly as I don't remember where I've set it (and it's more fun for
me if I don't look it up now!). It's more than a 1000 plays though for sure.
I've made 10 distorted versions, and ranked them afterwards based on how
insane they felt. Version 7 is about to hit soon :)

